# Sony A55 Newbie!!!



## bladesnelements (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all! 

I am new to photograpy and the Sony A55 is my firts purcahse. I'll go ahead and say upfront, please excuse some of my stupid qestions as I am learning.

Q1: I took some photos this weekend at my daughters volleyball tournament with a Minolta Maxxum 75-300. The pictures turned out very sharp except one thing, the volleyball was blurry in every picture. What am I doing wrong?


Thanks in advance and can't wait to get some experience in my bag====BnE


----------



## KmH (Aug 27, 2012)

** Thread Moved **

The shutter speed was to slow.

There are 3 settings that determine the accuracy of an exposure - shutter speed, lens aperture, and the ISO setting.

Both shutter speed and aperture control how much light gets to the image sensor. However, shutter speed also determines what motion in a scene gets 'stopped' or not. Not stopped = blurry.
Lens aperture is one factor that determines how deep in the scene the plane of acceptable sharp focus is.
ISO in effect determines how sensitive to light the image sensor is. ISO is increased as the light being used gets dimmer.

Visit this group of digital photography tutorials - Learn Photography Concepts


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 28, 2012)

For indoor sports you need a faster lens and to use higher ISO.


----------

